# Your Most viewed DVD?



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Anyone have a particular DVD that you pop in a bit more frequently then the others in your collection? For me it's Sleepy Hallow, I don't know what it is about that movie, but everytime a head goes rolling I start to laugh. But the blood is not realistic enough the, last time I sliced my finger open, the stuff that came out was not a dark shade of pink  My second viewwd most DVD is Gladiator.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

I have lots of DVDs that I've never actually sat and watched all the way through even once, yet I've managed to watch THE IRON GIANT 3 times. It is the very definition of an overlooked, under-rated classic.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

I would have to say "TWISTER" you gotta love this movie on DVD.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Possibly "Quigley Down Under" if I could ever get it back from the friend I loaned it to. The sound of that rifle through a good sound system is worth the price of admission.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Men in Black DTS. I can't remember how many times I've played it.


----------



## bkwest (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geneb11 _
> *I would have to say "TWISTER" you gotta love this movie on DVD. *


This was my fav. But I was in a Tornado on May 3rd 1999 In Oklahoma city and since that it has not been the same. Before you ask how close I was to the tornado let me tell you. IT ACCUALLY HIT US. We were under an over pass (not for long mind you) and it blew us out of there. I was knocked 150+ ft down I-35 like a little rag doll, I lost my right shoe and one of my other friends lost his right shoe, Many of the people under there lost their lives, I consider myself lucky to have only lost one of my shoes. :/


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

The one that I watched the most is Shawshank Redemption. I have probably watched it 15 to 20 times.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Run Lola Run or The Crow probably. I think Amelie is well on its way to earning a spot like this as well.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Braveheart! Nothing like watching a Scotsman MOON in Widescreen


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Shrek


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bkwest _
> *
> 
> IT ACCUALLY HIT US. We were under an over pass (not for long mind you) and it blew us out of there. I was knocked 150+ ft down I-35 like a little rag doll, I lost my right shoe and one of my other friends lost his right shoe, Many of the people under there lost their lives, I consider myself lucky to have only lost one of my shoes. :/ *


Wow! Glad you are okay.

My most watched DVD and movie of all time for me is Star Trek: The Motion Picture. I know, it was a dud, but it introduced me to the wonderful world of great film scores and Jerry Goldsmith. Ever since the release in 1979, I have also discovered James Horner, John Williams, Bruce Broughton and other great movie composers. My life has never been the same.

I also really enjoy the DVD because Robert Wise (the director) was able to go back and finally finish the movie. Now ST:TMP is complete and much better than when it was first released.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Over the last couple weeks, it's been Lilo and Stitch. If it isn't already, it will soon become my most often played DVD!


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

Star Wars Episode 1... I have a 4 year old.....

Of course, before that, it was Toy Story 2, and next movie to be repeated entirely too frequently will probably be Star Wars Ep 2.

Of course, he (like me) likes them played at "mommy upsetting" volume!!


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

Right now it's "Ghostbusters", I just bought "TMNT", "TMNT 2" and "TMNT 3" off Amazon. So, one of those will be my most viewed in about 3 months.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Galaxy Quest.... closely follow by Four Wedding and a Funeral and Twister, Speed and The Net.

We're suprised our GQ isn't worn out yet!

Cari
www.coribright.com


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

The Fifth Element, Kiss the Girls, Pitch Black and Event Horizon


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Fifth Element & Matrix


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Fifth Element? Milla Jojovivich running around wearing just a few Band-Aids, Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas has spent an inordinate amount of time in my DVD player over the last few years since it's release, though it hasn't been popped in for a while. When the Criterion Collection version comes out shortly, I predict a great resurgence in Fear and Loathing viewing!


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lyle_JP _
> *Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas has spent an inordinate amount of time in my DVD player over the last few years since it's release... *


Wow...great flick. Its one of those, however, that only people who read the book seem to really appreciate. By far the funniest book I've ever read.

THE MATRIX is by far the most played movie in my collection. Its not even the greatest video or sound quality out there (no DTS), but its damn good, loud, action packed and thus the DVD I throw in for a demo when people first see my home theatre. I usually throw it in at the lobby shooting spree and we end up watching the rest. So...I've seen the last half of the movie much more than the first half! 

-todd


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

The Eagles: Hell Freezes Over followed by The Mummy


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lyle_JP _
> *Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas has spent an inordinate amount of time in my DVD player over the last few years since it's release, though it hasn't been popped in for a while. When the Criterion Collection version comes out shortly, I predict a great resurgence in Fear and Loathing viewing! *


The first time I watched F&L I was thinking what the hell. Then I noticed that Terry Gilliam Directed it and it made a lot more sense too me. I love most anything he does - Brazil is one of my favorites


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Rio Bravo


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

T2, I could play the riverbed chase scene 24/7 and not get tired of it.


----------



## cse42 (Jan 6, 2003)

Lord of the Rings... the Fellowship... expanded edition. The extra 30mins makes it an even better movie. Then there's the other 3 dvd's in that collection, still haven't gotten through all that content.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Lilo & Stitch is now burining into my TV screen.....

An Adult DVD is not an option for us anymore.....


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

VeggieTales: The Toy That saved Christmas.Seriously..I just replaced my CD Rom
with a DVD Rom on my computer..Now only have 4 DVD's The above mentioned, 2 Superman Cartoon DVD'sand 4 episodes of the Sir Lancelot TV series(CBS) from the Mid 50's. Just wanted to ease into DVD's I plan on a DVD player for the TV soon. Guess you could say I am not an early Adopter..LOL! I would like to get the Back to the Future trilogy sometime soon..

Tim Lones

PS Actually for those who like Veggietales. The DVD is pretty good..Some trailers for the recent Jonah movie, also for some recently made regular Cartoons about Superhero Larry-Boy(Those who know Veggietales will know what I mean) as well as The complete Pax special of Toy that saved Christmas with new (at the time) wraparound footage created especially for the Special, and behind the scenes commentary with the creators.. probably over 3 hours of stuff...All for $9.95 at K Mart


----------



## bigrig (Aug 7, 2002)

Bottlerocket, I love that flick!

Matt


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

Full Metal Jacket

The first half while they are in bootcamp is both sad and yet at the same time it's funny.


----------



## jarnerdav (Oct 22, 2002)

Two movies that bring me back to the early 80's and to that amazingly happy time when my parents finally got our family a VCR---Tootsie and Poltergeist. I usually leave one of them in the second tray on the DVD player for whenever I'm doing something around the house and I want something familiar and comforting in the background.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

The Road to Perdition


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

That's not supposed to be released here in the U.S. until 2/25. Did you get a screener copy of it or are you watching a pirated version downloaded off the net?


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Anticipation!


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

O Brother, Where Art Thou? - "I'm the PATER FAMILIAS damnit!"

Castaway - I just can't get enough of Tom Hanks knocking out a molar with an ice skate blade.

Black Hawk Down


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Timco _
> *Fifth Element & Matrix *


You read my mind.

I was gonna say just The Matrix (with MORE viewings coming up with the sequel approaching), but I agree with The Fifth Element as well. I NEVER get tired of watching that movie.

I use the techno opera scene (when the Diva sings while Leelo has the battle in the Diva's hotel room) whenever I show off my home theater to someone the first time (OR I use the lobby attack scene from the Matrix for those who like their movies LOUD).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hunt for Red October - a whole new aspect on DVD. Rumbling deep running audio + Sean Connery's Scottish/Russian accent. Almost as good as the theater & the popcorn is much cheaper...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Hunt for Red October


 Good flick. This used to be my most watched laser disc until my LD player broke. I guess I need to buy a DVD of it now.


----------



## The Tophinator (May 13, 2002)

174 in my collection. Most played
1. 5th Element (Love Milla & the surround)
2. The Postman (I'll get flamed for this)
3. Waterworld (same as above)
4. Mad Max (The theme continues)
5. The Road Warrior (At least I don't have Beyond Thunderdome)


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Tophinator _
> *2. The Postman (I'll get flamed for this)
> 3. Waterworld (same as above)*


I don't own 'em, but I didn't think those movies sucked any where _near_ as much as so many of the critics did. Hang in there...

[BTW, I lived in Canyon Country many years ago (over 20 now), at the top of, IIRC, Bouquet Canyon Road. Back when there was nothing above us but mountaintops covered with sagebrush.]


----------



## The Tophinator (May 13, 2002)

Glenn, I think it's funny how much some people hate Kevin Kostner flix. 

If it's been over 20 years since you were down here you would not recognize the area. The Santa Clarita Valley is now over 150,000 and even Bouquet Canyon has been flattened and replaced with acres of houses from one end to to the other. I am in a newer tract about as far north as you can go before getting into Aqua Dulce. It is nice and quiet area but the commute is a pain. I guess the same is happening where you live. 

I just upgraded my Amp to the Yamaha 600 Watt 6.1 Surround and replaced all my cables to GE shielded (1/10 the cost of Monster and just as good) so my new favorite DVD's are any I have that are DTS ES/EX encoded.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I just upgraded my Amp to the Yamaha 600 Watt 6.1 Surround


I just upgraded to this guy: http://harmankardon.com/product_detail.asp?cat=REC&prod=AVR 7200&stype=S and am eagerly awaiting the arrival of my Toslink interfaces so that I can use it to it's proper capabilities. It made a huge sound difference using the old standard RCA type connectors compared to my old pre/power amp system.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I don't know where it started that Waterworld or The Postman was bad. Both are quite good. We have had discussions about this at work and by far most like those movies, and in fact like most movies Kevin Kostner has been in.(Yes, even The Bodyguard) It definately is a critic thing not liking Kostner. 

Hunt For Red October, The Fugitive, In The Line of Fire, and Scent of A Women are among my most watched. As a family we have watched The Wizard of Oz (MGM Version) the most. It is an example of a superb transfer from film to DVD.


----------



## The Tophinator (May 13, 2002)

Rking401, Nice Amp. 
HK, Denon, Yamaha and Sony were the amps I was looking at.

In my price range only the Yamaha and Sony had all the inputs (5 Toslink min.) and power (100 watts per channel min.) I was looking for. The Yamaha also has .04%THD where most AV amps are around .7% to .9% :O . I considered 7.1 but the way my room is setup it just wouldn't work. I'll give the Yamaha a perfect 10 in my first couple of days use. Setup is a pain but once you have it right it kicks ass!

I also took time to add banana plugs to the speaker wires and am planning to use recessed connector mounts for all speakers (they are wall mounted with wires coming out a hole in the wall) and a huge one near the amp for all speaker inputs (6 pair), sat cables (4). 

I am happy that at least 10 movies I have are DTS encoded. Maybe more. Even the 5.1 stuff sounds much cleaner than with my previous amp (Sony 500 watt DD ready and Surround encoder).

I had an older high end Yamaha stereo Amp about 15 years ago and it had very clean sound. This was before they had remotes . The transformer blew out in 97 when I bought the Sony. It had surround and a remote but it wasn't quite as clean sounding as the previous. I was afraid the quality on the Yamaha wouldn't be quite what is was in the past but I was wrong. Now the sound of a movie matches the quality of the picture. I guess you don't realize it until you have it. 

All I need now is a popcorn machine, sticky floors and little lights pointing me to the exit and the theater will be complete .


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I considered 7.1 but the way my room is setup it just wouldn't work.


I haven't gotten the extra speakers to do the 7.1 thing yet myself and don't know if I will go to the expense anytime in the near future.



> Setup is a pain


I got one of these guys http://www.remotecentral.com/sst768/index.html as my new remote control. Picked it up at a convention for a good price. Looks like once I have it all set up properly that it will be my dream remote. I am seriously contemplating doing a dealership for them.

My equipment is all rack mounted in the wall, so all the wiring enters the wall from the rack, avoiding any panels at the equipment location. Of course to do it right, I need to eventually do a panel for the wires going to my speakers and my television. I plan to eventually replace my current 35" Toshiba with a ceiling mounted projector, now that the smaller DLP projectors are starting to have good quality and the price is dropping. I had a 3 tube projector ceiling mounted before moving here and got very spoiled.

I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of my fiber cables so that I can actually use the digital inputs on my HK. Even without the digital interface it sounds just great. I eliminated a bunch of external processing when I bought this and was a bit worried that I would miss it, but I now feel that I don't even need it. I have better and tighter bass, better cleaner highs, and more dynamics now than I had with the old system even with sub harmonic synthysizers and dynamic range expanders added to the old mix. Overall I am very pleased with the investment. Now, to sell a few so that I can pay for the investment.  What a hobby.


----------



## The Tophinator (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rking401 _
> 
> I got one of these guys QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

Toph, I bought the MX-500 a couple of months ago and recommend it whole-heartedly. I found myself with four remotes on the table, including one "universal", so I bit the bullet. Best $100 I ever spent.


----------

